# Versehentlicher Besuch auf Erotik-Seite



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
zweiter Versuch!

Wer kann mir kompetente Antworten zu folgenden Sachverhalten geben?

1. Ist der Aufruf einer Erotik-Webpage bereits dann kostenpflichtig, wenn ich lediglich auf der ersten Seite mich bewege und keinerlei weiteren Mausklicks ausführe, also keine weiteren Angebote annehme? Ich besuchte irrtümlich über einen Link eines Providers mit entsprechender Rubrik eine Seite. Ich mußte nichts eingeben, habe keine cookies angenommen, jedoch bekam ich eine Seite in meiner Browser-Chronik angezeigt, die mir vielleicht aufgrund entsprechender Software unterdrückt wurde. Ist diese angezeigte und auch die nicht angezeigte Seite problematisch?

2. Ich habe einen analog DSL-Anschluß. Ist es möglich, daß ich mir durch lediglichen Aufruf dieser Seite bereits einen Dialer "fange", der mir über meinen analogen DSL-Anschluß eine Satelliten-Einwahl vornimmt? Oder geht das technisch nicht? Wenn das doch geht, wie merke ich es dann.
Ich habe verschiedene Software zum Schutz vor Einwahl, Suchprogramme und Antiviren-Programme. 

3. Ich mußte in meinem Falle nochmals zur Sicherheit auf zwei Webseiten mit  erotischen Inhalten surfen, um mich informieren über Betreiber und Anbieter des entsprechenden Zahlungssystems. (Beide Seiten werden vom gleichen Anbieter des Zahlungssystems abgerechnet). Eine Willenserklärung habe ich aber weiterhin nicht abgegeben, da ich keinerlei Angebote angenommen habe, sondern jeweils nur die erste Seite besucht und dann auch wieder verlassen habe. Ich gehe daher nicht von einem geschlossenen Vertrag aus. 

4. Muß ich von einer überteuerten Telekom-Rechnung ausgehen oder kann mich jemand beruhigen? 

5. Ich habe innerhalb der 14-Tage-Regel bereits schriftlich beim Anbieter des Zahlungssystems widerrufen und mitgeteilt, daß ich keinerlei Willenserklärung abgeben wollte und keine Angebote angenommen habe und von keinem rechtsgültigen Vetrag ausgehe. Nach einer vorangegangenen E-Mail-Anfrage an den Betreiber des Zahlungsdienstes hat man mir zuvor bestätigt, daß keine Kosten entstanden sind, wenn ich keine Daten über Telefon-/Handynummer oder Bankverbindung angegeben habe. Ich teilte mit, daß ich keine Daten angegeben habe. Bin ich nun auf alle Fälle oder zu sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem Schneider?

Ich hoffe, ich habe erstens nichts wichtiges vergessen und habe zweitens diesmal alles richtig gemacht (keine Werbelinks etc.)

Im voraus danke ich allen, die mir kompetent - vielleicht sogar mich beruhigend - weiterhelfen können.

Gruß, Max69


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Muß ich von einer überteuerten Telekom-Rechnung ausgehen oder kann mich jemand beruhigen?


Du schreibst, dass Du DSLer bist. Wie soll dann eine andere Verbindung zu Stande kommen, die Niederschlag auf der T-Com-Rechnung finden könnte?

Dein Problem ist anscheinend gar keines - ohne Datenangabe, wird es keine Rechnung geben. Selbst die DSL-Zuordnung dürfte für einen Forderungssteller nicht möglich sein, da zivil und zivil geben die Provider keine Auskunft! Solltest Du jedoch irgendwo mal Angaben zum Lastschriftverfahren gemacht haben, dann beobachte mal Dein Konto (oder das Deines Nachbarn (Scherz, das geht ja gar nicht  :lol: ))!


----------



## Wembley (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist der Aufruf einer Erotik-Webpage bereits dann kostenpflichtig, wenn ich lediglich auf der ersten Seite mich bewege und keinerlei weiteren Mausklicks ausführe, also keine weiteren Angebote annehme?



Wenn es wirklich die "erste Seite" ist, eigentlich nein. Vor allem musst du irgendwo deine Zustimmung dazu gegeben haben und über diverse Kosten informiert worden sein.



			
				Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich habe einen analog DSL-Anschluß. Ist es möglich, daß ich mir durch lediglichen Aufruf dieser Seite bereits einen Dialer "fange", der mir über meinen analogen DSL-Anschluß eine Satelliten-Einwahl vornimmt?



Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351&start=0



			
				Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich mußte in meinem Falle nochmals zur Sicherheit auf zwei Webseiten mit  erotischen Inhalten surfen, um mich informieren über Betreiber und Anbieter des entsprechenden Zahlungssystems. (Beide Seiten werden vom gleichen Anbieter des Zahlungssystems abgerechnet). Eine Willenserklärung habe ich aber weiterhin nicht abgegeben, da ich keinerlei Angebote angenommen habe, sondern jeweils nur die erste Seite besucht und dann auch wieder verlassen habe. Ich gehe daher nicht von einem geschlossenen Vertrag aus.



Wenn es so ist, wie du es schilderst, dann sehe ich auch keinen "geschlossenen Vertrag".



			
				Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Ich habe innerhalb der 14-Tage-Regel bereits schriftlich beim Anbieter des Zahlungssystems widerrufen und mitgeteilt, daß ich keinerlei Willenserklärung abgeben wollte und keine Angebote angenommen habe und von keinem rechtsgültigen Vetrag ausgehe. Nach einer vorangegangenen E-Mail-Anfrage an den Betreiber des Zahlungsdienstes hat man mir zuvor bestätigt, daß keine Kosten entstanden sind, wenn ich keine Daten über Telefon-/Handynummer oder Bankverbindung angegeben habe. Ich teilte mit, daß ich keine Daten angegeben habe. Bin ich nun auf alle Fälle oder zu sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem Schneider?



Diese "Fleißaufgabe" hätte ich mir persönlich erspart.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Reducal,


vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Du gehst also davon aus, da ich keine Angaben gemacht habe und keinen Mausklick mehr irgendwo durchgeführt, sondern die Seite(n) direkt verlassen habe, brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen?

Ich kann mit dem Stichwort Satellitennummer via Dialer oder wie auch immer nichts anfangen, daher meine vielleicht etwas unqualifizierte Frage.

Gruß, Max69


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Wembley,

Danke für Deine Hinweise!

Die Inhalte im Link zu DSL und Satelliten-Einwahl habe ich nicht verstanden! Kannst Du mir eine konkrete Antwort geben? Im voraus vielen Dank!

Kann eigentlich bei der Besuch der ersten Seite ohne weitere Infos ein IP-Billing erfolgen oder müßte ich nicht auch diesem Verfahren explizit zustimmen?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mit dem Stichwort Satellitennummer via Dialer oder wie auch immer nichts anfangen...


Das ist ein stinknormaler, _illegaler_ Dialer, der über ISDN/Modem Kosten zu "virtuellen Ländern" kreiert, ohne den Nutzer von diesen Kosten zuvor in Kenntnis zu setzen, während dessen die ursprüngliche ISDN/Modem-Verbindung beendet und die eben neue aufgebaut wird. Per DSL ist das nicht möglich, es sei denn, Du hast da noch den ISD/Modem-Anschluss eingestöpselt.
Nach dem Du Dich aber bereits mit dem Inhalteanbieser auseinander gesetzt hast, scheint mir so eine illegale Verbindung ausgeschlossen - die üblichen Auslands-/Satellitendialeranbieter sind niemals für ihre Kunden erreichbar. 8)


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> IP-Billing


Gibt es in Deutschland (noch) nicht, auch wenn die Anbieter das gerne hätten


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

> Nach dem Du Dich aber bereits mit dem Inhalteanbieser auseinander gesetzt hast, scheint mir so eine illegale Verbindung ausgeschlossen - die üblichen Auslands-/Satellitendialeranbieter sind niemals für ihre Kunden erreichbar.



Naja, es ist so, daß der eigentliche Server-Betreiber (lt. einer Anti-Phishing-Software) in Tschechien sitzt. Die Adresse des Betreibers ist allerdings in Großbritannien. Alle Kündigungen von Verträgen, dazu zählen ja auch Widerrufe, erfolgen lt. Impressum nach Recherche über die Suchmaschine, welches ich mir extra suchen und aufrufen mußte, beim Anbieter des Zahlungssystems. Der Anbieter des Zahlungssystems ist in Deutschland ansässig. Ich mußte ja recherchieren und mußte mir die Seite über eine Suchmaschine nochmals direkt aufrufen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß die gleiche Seite nicht von verschiedenen Betreibern von Zahlungssystemen abgerechnet wird. Somit sollte der von mir recherchierte Zahlungsabrechner in meinen Fällen gleich sein.

Aber vielen Dank, Du gibst mir sehr wertvolle Infos! :lol:


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Max69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das stimmt nicht ganz, es  gibt IP-Billing, aber nur unter ganz  bestimmten klar definierten Vorraussetzungen  
und nicht "überfallartig" .....

tf


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

> das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt IP-Billing, aber nur unter ganz bestimmten klar definierten Vorraussetzungen
> und nicht "überfallartig" .....



Hallo Technofreak,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag!

was sind das für Voraussetzungen, die Du genannt hast?


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anbieter des Zahlungssystems ist in Deutschland ansässig.


Sag´ an, welche Firma war es (NetDebit, Afendis, click2pay, ...)


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2005)

Du mußt z.B als Kunde vom  rosa Riesen mit dem   Account über T-Online angemeldet und  eingeloggt sein, 
dann können auf bestimmten Seiten  Dienstleistungen wie  z.B Spieledownloads per DSL/IP  abgerechnet werden. 
( nicht über über eine Mehrwertnummer!) 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Max69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@max69
Tschechien? UK? Deutschland?
Sitzt der Anbieter eher am Rhein oder an der Isar?
Meld dich doch an, ich würde gerne die Domains wissen.
cj(!)/a


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Reducal,

der Anbieter des Zahlungssystems ist die Enterpayment AG, sitzt in Mainz.

Der Betreiber der Seite selbst ist Netcon Europe, die in England sitzt.


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Ich war bei einem bekannten Provider, beginnend mit L, auf der Erotik-Seite und habe eine kostenlose Galerie durchgeklickt. Nach dem letzten Bild, ich dachte, es ginge immer noch mit kostenlosen Bildern weiter, erschien dann eine Erotik-Seite, die von der Enterpayment AG wohl abgerechnet wird. Auf diesen Seiten - ich habe über den Provider mit L ja nochmals eine andere Seite (allerdings nur die allerste) aufgerufen, um mich über die Seitenstruktur zu informieren, ob also schon die erste Seite kostenpflichtig ist, bekam aber da erst am Ende der Seite entsprechende Angebote zum Klicken aufgeführt. Diese habe ich jedoch in keinem Falle bestätigt und die ersten Seiten wieder verlassen, ohne eine Aktion auszuführen.
Ändert das etwas am Sachverhalt oder ist alles noch im grünen Bereich, zumal ich ja bei der genannten Firma bereits einen Widerruf eingereicht habe?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer vorangegangenen E-Mail-Anfrage an den Betreiber des Zahlungsdienstes hat man mir zuvor bestätigt, daß keine Kosten entstanden sind, wenn ich keine Daten über Telefon-/Handynummer oder Bankverbindung angegeben habe.





			
				Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> der Anbieter des Zahlungssystems ist die Enterpayment AG, sitzt in Mainz.


Was willst Du eigentlich noch, Bussi auf´s Bauchi?


----------



## Max69 (4 Oktober 2005)

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob das bindend ist.

Kurz: Du meinst, ich mache mir unnötig Kopfschmerzen und habe nix zu befürchten?


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

Gute Naaaaacht, Max69! :tröst:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2005)

es war übrigens, wie ich dachte... Das war "Ci**s" Panamapulheimverhau, abgerechnet in Mainz... oder besser: das WÄRE es gewesen...


			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> cj(!)/a


wobei ich da bei "Rhein" an Köln gedacht hatte...
Aber Ci** rieche ich Meilen gegen den Wind...
([email protected])


> Ich war bei einem bekannten Provider, beginnend mit L





			
				* schrieb:
			
		

> Zu unseren Kunden gehören........L****....


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2005)

[rekonstruktion]
(@max69: korrigier das mal nicht, auch wenn's nicht ganz so war, sondern nur fast)

Du warst auf dem Portal L*, dann hast Du den Erotikbereich besucht. Dort interessiertest Du Dich wahrscheinich für die "Solar****cam". Falls ja, führte Dich ein Klick auf eine Seite
solar***tv.l****.de

im Impressum steht übrigens:
(solar***tv.l****.de/impressum.php?p1=2752)



> ***** GmbH
> An der Fahrt 4
> 55124 Mainz
> Deutschland
> ...



Das ist insofern lustig, als der link, der auf der Seite ist und zum payment führt, nicht zur Firma *****payment führt, sondern auf die Seite einer
Starlux Trading SA in Panama.

Mit dem Rest würde ich hier nur langweilen... Ich sage nur: Seligenstadt!

nettes Zeugs in diesem Skript 


```
...dl.freel***.cc/?id=***
...shortp**-mob***.gl***l-net***.de/?pid=mem***1-1&d=SPMA8_4"
...js.freel***.cc/gnp**.php"
...pbc.stard*****.de/?account=xpa**&dc=1
...downl***.serv***-***.de/?account=xpa**&tarifprofil=xpass
```

einige werden mir folgen können


----------



## Max69 (6 Oktober 2005)

@ Aka-Aka

und was bedeutet das jetzt, mal abgesehen davon, daß es nicht ganz so war, wie ich es beschrieben habe?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2005)

1. Dass die Frage, ob Du DSL hast oder nicht, wohl nicht entscheidend ist (da es wohl keine Dialerabrechnung (mehr) dort gibt)
2. Dass Dir nichts passiert sein kann, trotz 1., wenn Du:
nichts bestätigt hast und keine Handynummer eingegeben, eine SMS mit PIN erhalten und diesen dort eingegeben hast
3. Dass unliebsame Überraschungen, falls es sie gäbe, dadurch aus der Welt zu schaffen wären, dass man sich in diesem (unwahrscheinlichen) Falle an die nachvollziehbare Anbieterkette hält.

ansonsten gilt sicherlich, was schon gesagt wurde:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du eigentlich noch, Bussi auf´s Bauchi?




ps:
die links sind aber lustig...
http://www.*****-*****.com/de/*?avs=0*
wie??? ohne AVS???
nanana...
(übrigens sieht die Seite genauso aus wie die eines türkischen Webmasters namens A*Y*...)


----------



## Bento (6 Oktober 2005)

Max69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aka-Aka
> 
> und was bedeutet das jetzt, mal abgesehen davon, daß es nicht ganz so war, wie ich es beschrieben habe?



Tja Max69 das frage ich mich bei 99,9% der Postings von Aka-Aka auch immer. Die Postings versteht wohl nur er selbst und ich lese schon gar nicht mehr was da steht, wenn Aka seine unverständlichen und unbrauchbaren Postings startet.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Bento schrieb:
			
		

> ich lese schon gar nicht mehr was da steht,



du und ich haben es gut, die Admin/Mods müssen das lesen....


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Oktober 2005)

*An der Fahrt 4*

*Nach wie vor komisch, wer da "An der Fahrt 4" alles ansässig sein will.* :roll:


----------

